# Brazoria County CCA annual Banquet



## carver1739 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mark your calendars to come to the Brazoria County CCA Banquet. March 29th 2012. Lake Jackson Civic Center. Banquet tickets & raffle tickets available from Board members. This years raffle is 20 drawings for guns / Yeti coolers.


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

What time does the banquet start??... Can I buy banquet tickets and raffle tickets at the door???

Thanks!


----------



## carver1739 (Mar 2, 2007)

Doors open @ 6:00 pm, Dinner starts @ 7:30 pm. Right now tickets for both banquet & raffle are still available. Safest option is to buy early as we have sold out early in past years. Any Board member can help you. If you can't find anyone, send me an email & I'll try to help you out.


----------

